

Ask HN: Would you share your story of a failed startup, please? - cosmorocket

I am working on a new project. I think it could be of interest for the public.
It's a place where you can share your story about your failed startup. It will be a detailed review of the project from its start to its end. There is a good approach to think that there is no bad experience. You are not a loser if you have a startup that didn't pay out with money or success. You with your experience can be a more valuable professional than the one who never faced all the hurdle of developing and promoting a startup. More than that, if there are only fewer than 10% of startups take become successful, why there is so little information on the remaining 90%? Together we can fill in this source providing images, statistics, interviews, images. It can then help new entrepreneurs make their decisions more wisely as well as it will make the whole image of startups life clearer.  I have almost done the design and coding of the site. I have more ideas for this site to implement when I start it. I would like to hear from you if you have your story to share. And another question to everybody - would you be interested in getting valuable information on this topic? If you would like to contact me directly, please do that over email: sergey@skible.com Any ideas and suggestions are appreciated!
======
asanwal
We compiled a list of 25 post-mortems which may be useful:
<http://www.chubbybrain.com/blog/startup-failure-post-mortem/>

We also analyzed all the post-mortems to identify the top reasons for failure.
That is here:

[http://www.chubbybrain.com/blog/top-reasons-startups-fail-
an...](http://www.chubbybrain.com/blog/top-reasons-startups-fail-analyzing-
startup-failure-post-mortem/)

Hope that is helpful. Best of luck.

~~~
cosmorocket
I have reviewed links. I am sure they will help me with this work. Thank you!

